# Roasted Broccoli with Lemon



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

*Roasted Broccoli with Lemon*


Maybe you've never considered cooking broccoli this way, but roasting yields surprisingly good results. The heat concentrates the flavors and caramelizes the natural sugars. A touch of olive oil gives it a crispy, delicious finish. 
*Makes 4 servings, 1 cup each* 

*Ingredients:*
4 cups broccoli florets
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
¼ teaspoon salt
Freshly ground pepper
Lemon wedges


*Instructions* 
1. Preheat oven to 450°F. 2. Toss broccoli with oil, salt and pepper. Place on a large baking sheet (not air-insulated) and roast until the broccoli is tender and blackened on the bottom, 10 to 12 minutes. Serve immediately, with lemon wedges


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 19, 2008)

Sweet!

I was looking for something different for dinner tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

No, I haven't. Thanks for the post. Broccoli has been my veggie of choice lately and I'm looking for different ways to have it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2008)

Definitely a keeper!!!! Thanks


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad you like! Sometimes it is the simplest recipes that are the tastiest!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 20, 2008)

Love it roasted!  Yummy!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool, sounds good, and nice and light!
Thanks!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm gonna try it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## elaine l (Dec 20, 2008)

That sounds great Dee,  I was asked to bring a veggie dish for Christmas Eve.  Now I have one.  Thanks.


----------



## sattie (Dec 20, 2008)

Easy and yummy sounding!


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 20, 2008)

I usually steam brocolli, but this sounds good.  I think I'll try sprinkling a little toasted pignoli just before serving.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 24, 2008)

deelady said:


> and roast until the broccoli is tender and blackened on the bottom


Blackened? Roasting broccoli was something I wanted to try, and now I'm sure I will.. Thank you..


----------



## deelady (Dec 24, 2008)

Blackened was just their way of saying carmelized...thats what gives it the deep flavor!


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm eating them now, delicious


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm having it tonight with my salmon 

Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Dec 29, 2008)

A great easy recipe, thanks. Here is a variation for you campers and outdoor cooks. Prepare your broccoli as specified. Wrap in aluminum foil and put on the fire, turning several times so it does not burn on one side. I have cooked many veggies this way but broccoli is my favorite.


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished eating the oven version......funny how that carmelization changes the flavor sooo drastically! 
That sounds like a perfect idea for camping!! You dont have to worry about storing the ingredients in the icebox!!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Zereh (Dec 30, 2008)

ALL veggies taste great this way!  Beets, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, asparagus, sweet onions, sweet potatoes! oy I LOVE LOVE roasted veggies. 

Add some toasted pine nuts or pumpkin seeds for added crunch and flavor.

A tiny bit of butter and / or a dusting of freshly grated parmesan, pecorino, asiago or gruyere is incredibly good as well.

Sprinkle some sea salt on top and it is almost like heaven. 


Z


----------



## busyfingers (Dec 30, 2008)

*Perfect*

I made this night before last and can't wait to have it again.

I had a few handfuls of baby carrots that I added to the pan and there were NO left overs. Thanks for this one.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 30, 2008)

This method works great with Cauliflower as well.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 30, 2008)

I did make this for Christmas Eve. It got great reviews!  Thanks Dee.


----------



## deelady (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I'm so glad! Can't get any simpler huh?? 
When I made some the other night I mixed it in linguini with Parmesan and lemon juice and a tad of butter.....I  out!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2008)

I just made this for supper and wow! it was great! There was _none_ left and everyone loved it. Thanks so much for sharing this, deelady. It's going to be one of my go-to veggie recipes from now on.


----------

